# Bois D'arc Slabs



## Clay3063 (Dec 19, 2016)

Several months ago the wife and I went down to the Guadalupe river bottom owned by a good friend of ours and cut a trailer load of bois d'arc that was about to be cleared and burned. We went in halves with another friend to have it milled. We picked up a few pieces of it this morning. Since my trailer was full of other stuff I just piled a few pieces in the bed of the truck to bring them home. This isn't even a 1/8th of what was finally milled. I suspect there are going to be a lot of neat projects hidden away in this stuff. I can't wait to get into it and see. 
We are going to be heading back down to the bottom after the holidays and cut several elms, a couple of pecans and another load of bois d'arc, one tree of which is going to go around 40 inches or more in diameter (From what I can tell it is at least as big around as the hood on my truck).

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 19, 2016)

Amazing haul! I wonder if any of this will at some point be shared

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 19, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Amazing haul! I wonder if any of this will at some point be shared


I don't see why not. It's still green however. I am going to be stickering it tomorrow to let it air dry. One of these days I plan to build a small kiln. Until then, everything we get is air dried.


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

Make sure you seal up the ends good, it cracks and splits like crazy in no time! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes sir. I've got some old house paint out in the barn I'll be using. I should have sealed the logs when I cut them and just plumb got busy and forgot. I am kind of new at this part of wood working. We are saving our money and hope to have a mill in a couple months. Once we do that then we have big plans to build a small cabin so we can move out of this RV we've been in for the last 6 years. It's just the wife and I and it has been fun, but it's getting old and she's getting old, and crotchety and we need a little more space. 


Tony said:


> Make sure you seal up the ends good, it cracks and splits like crazy in no time! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> ....she's getting old, and crotchety and we need a little more space.



The wife or the RV?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 19, 2016)

Both. Though I wouldn't trade for the wife. Mostly she's alright. "Cept when she ain't. It's like the old adage goes, "When momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> "When momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."


And that's why I live alone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2016)

I wish I could stop drooling over your pickup full of wood! And to think you're going back for more! Yikes! Won't you have a storage issue? Seems you really should send a few chunks out to the good folks of WB. Chuck


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> I wish I could stop drooling over your pickup full of wood! And to think you're going back for more! Yikes! Won't you have a storage issue? Seems you really should send a few chunks out to the good folks of WB. Chuck


I bet we can make that happen Chuck. Give me some time here and I'll see what I can do to share the love. And yes, there is a storage issue. I've got so much "stuff" that I am going to have to start cleaning up around here real soon to make room for the wood. WE are going back for more Bois d'arc and elm, and pecan, and mesquite and.... some of this stuff is huge. I have an elm tree down right now that is in the neighborhood of 40+ inches in diameter and at least 25 ft to the first branch with the straightest trunk I've ever seen. I'll post pics of it soonest.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 20, 2016)

Good looking stuff but hard as the devil. Good has Clay!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 21, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking stuff but hard as the devil. Good has Clay!


Thank you. Yes it is hard as the dickens. About half of it is still wet. There were a few pieces that were already dead when we cut the trees. I took a piece of the dead dry stuff and cut it on my table saw yesterday to make pen blanks. It was a chore and would not have been possible without carbide teeth. I suspect I'll need carbide turning tools to turn this down into the projects we have planned for some of it. I put pencil to paper yesterday and tape measure in hand I figure there is roughly 129 board feet in this load. We left the bulk of it with my friend who had it cut. I figure total there is probably around 500 board feet total from the trees we fell earlier in the year.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 22, 2016)

Awww heck, let me dry a tear or two off my cheek! Hometown a few miles down 90A to your west at the intersection of 90 and 10. Danged, maybe I can get my dad to come "borrow" some of that wood!


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mike Hill said:


> Awww heck, let me dry a tear or two off my cheek! Hometown a few miles down 90A to your west at the intersection of 90 and 10. Danged, maybe I can get my dad to come "borrow" some of that wood!


I guess that'd mean your home town is Seguin? 
I'll tell you, if enough people express an interest in this wood I might be persuaded to part with some of it. Was thinking earlier of cutting other size blanks for other projects and maybe even some knife scales for those gentlemen who indulge in the fine art of cutlery.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 22, 2016)

That be the place. Two of my ancestors from Gonzales were part of the Gonzales Alamo Relief Force (The Immortal 32) that went off with Capt. Albert Martin to San Antonio - passed through Santa Anna's lines and died defending the Alamo!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

